# [Risolto] eth0 device not found.

## Lux-68

Ciao a tutti,

ho recentemente reinstallato Gentoo sul mio PC. Al riavvio non riconosce la scheda di rete pur caricando il driver corretto.

Da

```

ifconfig eth0 

```

risulta

```

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found 

```

Il kernel 3.8.13  riconosce l'interfaccia come:

[/code]

```

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

```

Il modulo viene caricato 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

r8169                  54864  0

```

Se server posto la configurazione del kernel.

Luciano.Last edited by Lux-68 on Tue Jun 04, 2013 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

La colpa è del nuovo udev.

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

Anche lasciando /etc/udev/rules.d vuoto non mi riesce di avere i vecchi nomi funzionanti.

Dovrebbe esserci modo di configurare i vecchi nomi definiti dal kernel se proprio ti servono ma non me lo sono posto il problema.

----------

## doom555

```
# ifconfig -a
```

e scopri qual'è il nuovo nome!

----------

## Lux-68

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie a entrambi per la dritta. In effetti il nome è tutt'altro   :Shocked: :

```

dummy0: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether 1e:26:33:a2:76:11  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp7s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether bc:5f:f4:0b:8d:67  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

cioè enp7s0 quindi ho risolto con il collegamento in /etc/init.d/

```

# ln -s net.lo net.enp7s0

```

Ora la rete c'è.   :Smile: 

Luciano.

----------

## djinnZ

è quello, enp7s0 è il nome assegnato dal kernel. Cambia a seconda del driver che usi, e l'ultimo numero, a parità di driver, secondo l'ordine di caricamento (che in genere corrisponde alla posizione sul bus).

----------

## pierino_89

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche lasciando /etc/udev/rules.d vuoto non mi riesce di avere i vecchi nomi funzionanti.
> 
> 

 

Non so se valga ancora, ma qualche tempo fa con il sistema ancora in test udev se trovava il file "80-net-name-slot.rules" in rules.d manteneva i vecchi nomi (indipendentemente dal contenuto del file).

 *Quote:*   

> Dovrebbe esserci modo di configurare i vecchi nomi definiti dal kernel se proprio ti servono ma non me lo sono posto il problema.

 

Devi passare net.ifnames=0 come parametro al kernel.

----------

